# Girard Perregaux, Birthday Present.



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've just bought a new camera and these are my first attempt at watch photography.

The watch was given to me by my wife as a birthday present back in April.

The movement is a Girard Perregaux 31A, Chronometer adapted, 39 jewel [14 of which are in the winding mech]

The case is solid 18K yellow gold and it weighs 41g [inc mvmt ex strap]

The strap is a generic calf leather driver type which i thought went well with the late 60's case style.

When I was given it was loosing about 10-30 m/day on the wrist so i've adjusted it in 2 positions till i get around to servicing it.

I 'm very very pleased with it





































Regards steve


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice one Steve and a belated









I've always been a fan of this movement and many years ago, when I was young(er) and naive, I bought one at what I thought was a bargain price. Turns out the dial, handset and movement are correct but it's been shoehorned into a generic case. The parts belong in a case like your example. I got in touch with GP who were very good but without a case no. they couldn't help. Does yours have a case no at all? I believe they're usually between the lugs but I might be wrong.

Even though mine's wrong I love listening to the fast beat of the movement. 10 beats a second from a movement that dates back to the mid 60's, GP were really ahead of the game. AFAIK no other traditional mechanical movement has ever got faster than 10bps.

The strap suits yours well btw but I think these models are from the mid 70's onwards.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> The strap suits yours well btw but I think these models are from the mid 70's onwards.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary,

I thought that but i've toy'ed with sending it back to GP for a make over. The thread on the backs a little tired and it takes ages to get it back on even with the correct tool i got made at work .

When i Looked at the movement i thought it was a 31A dating it to 69?

I didn't take the serial number because its got the chronometer worm screw on the regulator i just assumed its right!

Now you've said that i'll have a look later.

Regards Steve


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Steve :good:

You're probably right about the date, the cal.31A was produced from 1965-69. The case design looks more 70's to my eye for some reason.

I've been half heartedly looking for a case or donor watch on and off for years now but other projects keep on getting in the way. I think I may well have been looking at yours on ebay, if that's where you got it from.

Anyhow enjoy, it's a true piece of horological magic. How any manufacturer could build movements with such tight tolerances in a pre-computer age is amazing.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree the quality control must have been second to none.

My wife bought it from the bay, I think it was a pawn broker getting rid because it was a comercial seller and the price came down over a few weeks.

Also it didn't keep time on the wrist and they couldn't get the back on properly, i think they might have cross threaded it.

The case referance is 9000-1.

Regards Steve


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

stevieb said:


> My wife bought it from the bay


 :notworthy: You lucky man, all my wife buys off ebay is clothes and shoes and not for me either. I'm obviously going wrong somewhere.

Thanks for the case reference, much appreciated.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations with it!

malus65


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

That's a lovely watch. You have a very thoughtful wife.

Not being one to pass up an opportunity to show off my GP -




























I really love this watch though the one thing that disturbs

me about it is the unsigned crown. Do you know if any were

issued like this around that time (ca 1960)? Cheers.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> That's a lovely watch. You have a very thoughtful wife.
> 
> Not being one to pass up an opportunity to show off my GP -
> 
> ...


Im new to this but that is one of the lovliest watches I have seen. Congrats.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Davey M said:


>


Im new to this but that is one of the lovliest watches I have seen. Congrats.

You're too kind.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

It may be a new crown, but it probably didn't come with a signed one.

The watches that did were the ones with the GP dial detail and even then i've seen them where they've never been worn in the original box without.

They don't show they're signed on the exploded movement drawing i have.

When you see them signed it's normally people thinking they should be signed. So they change it.

i'm pleased your pleased with your GP

Regards steve


----------

